
Anonymous declares 'war' on ISIS, vows cyberattacks - smk11
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2015/11/16/anonymous-declares-war-on-isis-vows-cyberattacks.html?intcmp=hpbt1
======
andrewmcwatters
As time goes on, I feel there will be vanishingly smaller numbers of people
that remember "Anonymous" was just a bunch of teenagers from 4chan's /b/, and
that it was never really an organization, but a default name given to posters.

~~~
stevenspasbo
I thought the same thing when the article called them an "activist group", and
called the guy on the youtube video "a representative" of the "group".

------
smk11
While this feels great, I worry if this is a good idea to threaten ISIS on
behalf of the French government without the French government's backing or
approval. I like that Anonymous is taking a stand against these attacks, but
worry about their plans clashing with the governments. And maybe the boasting
is unnecessarily going to invigorate ISIS. I wish they would just simply
declare cyber war against them, then take them out, and boast afterwards.

